# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Vintage New York

## aragon

*Marvel Age: The City of Superheroes*
The skyscrapers looked more imposing, somehow, in the black-and-white photographs from the bygone era. Perhaps it's the absence of reflective glass facades with their false sky intervals, and over-abundance of bland stone walls, maybe it's (barely visible) spiderwebs spread between the towers by the energetic Peter Parker. Maybe it's the glamorous ladies entering the glitzy clubs, or aromas from genuine Jewish Deli - either way, New York of the 20s to 60s period is a very special place indeed















Click to enlarge this is New York of 1908 as seen from the 33rd floor of the Metropolitan Life building (very rare picture)


Interior retail stalls at Washington Market in New York City in 1917. New York Word-Telegram & Sun Newspaper Collection (click to enlarge the fantastic view)

----------


## aragon

The Lincoln Building


500 - Fifth Avenue


typical street view










Rockefeller Center

----------


## aragon

*The Building that stood before the World Trade Center:*

Hudson Terminal Building covered 2 square blocks and was every bit as massive as the towers built on this space afterwards. One of the largest office building in the world. Looks quite horrifying, actually.



Here it is again, with the surroundings:



New York, 1908. Hudson Terminal Buildings at 30-50 Church Street showing cemetery and construction of elevated railway. (click to enlarge its lovely view)

100-year old skyscrapers: "still standing, and taller than anything in most towns"

Addams Express Building, 1914


New York, 1920. Exchange Court Building at 52 Broadway and Exchange Place. View full size. Photograph by Irving Underhill. Completed in 1898, the structure was rebuilt with additional floors and a modern facade in 1980-82.

----------


## aragon

This middle-sized (!) hotel "Edison" would've been perfect for Spider man's climbing exercises lol
Now add some color!

New York in 1941 and 1960 


 East River below Brooklyn Bridge. New York


From City Hall Square. The World and Tribune bldgs. New York.


South Ferry New York.


Skyscrapers Looking toward financial District from an East River pier. New York City


South Street teems with trucks , along Eastriver. New York City.

----------


## aragon

Downtown skyscrapers from East River pier. New York


Statue of Liberty from the Battery New York harbor


Wall Street New York.


Buffalo's skyline from Coast Guard point.


Stores near corner of Broome St. and Baruch Place, Lower East Side. New York City


(South tower of Suspension Bridge) The South tower from center of suspension span. American span of 1000 - Islands bridge.


Tower of Brooklyn Bridge from South St. Manhattan

----------


## friendlygal786

great work! loved viewing them all... :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

:Applaud; :applaud; this is simply marvellous work done...i really loved and enjoyed knowing abt them and reading...thanks a lot for this precious information...welldone arogan...:up;

----------


## aneeza ali

nice work done :clapping;

----------


## aragon

thanks friendlygal786, RAHEN & aneeza ali i am glad you like it well again some pics from 1941 to 1960 ii hope u like it plz click the pic for full image 

*Year 1940 to 1960*


American Falls Niagara 


East side Hudson river from highest point on Storm king highway


Thousand Islands- St. Lawrence river


View down St. Lawrence from American soan of Thousand Islands Bridge.


St. Lawrence river frim 1000 islands USA bridge. St. Lawrence from American span of Thousand Islands International Bridge. 


Approaching Liberty St. ferry, New York City.


Above river side drive just north of George. Washington Bridge


Manhattan's skyscrapers from Jersey City ferry boat

----------


## aragon

Statue of de Peyster, Bowling Green (Bowling Green, N.Y.C.)


Bowling Green NYC de Peyster sits for portrait lol 


Oway Gola gunda wala gora lol (Portable soft drink stand at Bowling Green)


Wah Tangay Wala  in NYC now iam expecting sultan rahi with gundasa  lol(White horses draw white coach Bowling Green)


wow yummy sweet potatoes on Sidewalk store.


teen dabay walay goray  (Collecting the salvage on lower East Side.)


New York's old Produce Exchange


S. O. Bldg seen from Battery Park.

continue ...

----------


## friendlygal786

wonderful pics...thanx 4 adding more, loved viewing them  :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

these r good too  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wow...superb! loved it

----------


## aragon

thanks for liking  :Smile: 


4th Ave. from Astor Pl. Cooper Union at right. (Fourth Avenue, Astor Place)

 
 East 7th St between 3rd & 2nd (McSorley's Old Ale House. E. 7th St.)


Empire State Bldg. From 28th St. (Twenty-eighth Street ) in 1942


 Moss Ave.


Street in New York's Chinatown 


New York Central famous 999 at Chgo RR fair (1948)


Vestibule of Passenger Coach ( over ) Vestibule of Royal Blue Line Coach 445 of New York, Phila., Balt., and Washington (1949)

----------


## rahuldravidloveu

HEY! Nice Pics Dude.. Thanks For Sharing.

Ey! Saras Chhabio chhe Dost.. Post karva badal Abhar.

Hey! Achhi Tasvire Hai.. Post karne ke liye Dhanyawad. 

HEY! Tizio di Pics de Nizza. Ringraziamenti per ripartirsi.

HE! Nizza Pics Geck. Dank f?r das Teilen.

?HEY! Tipo del Pics de Niza. Agradece por compartir.

H? ! Type de PICS de Nice. Merci pour le partage.

HEY! Gajo do Pics de Nice. Agradecimentos para compartilhar.

HEY! ????? ???? Dude .. ??????? ?? ?????.

:coolgun: :clap2: :thumbup:

----------


## aneeza ali

yeh kaunse languges hain bro ???  :Big Grin:

----------


## aragon

thanks for liking 
english, Bengali, hindi and last one Russian (6th one sounds like Spanish but not sure)


*New York In 1960*


Toward Brooklyn from South Ferry


View north from Herald Square


Empire State Building (New York, N.Y.)


Peter Minuit Plaza lower Manhattan


the Battery Manhattan


Manhattan Towers from the East River


The Amy B and Brooklyn skyline

----------


## aragon

*NYC IN 1960's*

New York Stock Exchange


West up Maiden Lane from Pearl street Manhattan


Delmonico's Restaurant 


St. Paul's Chapel (Trinity Church ) on Broadway at Ann


Wall St. from Broad


Woolworth tower from Beekman St. Manhattan


Rockefeller Plaza


Forty-second Street Sixth Avenue (Avenue of Americas)

----------


## aragon

St. Patrick's Cathedral ( 50th Street Madison Avenue NY) very beautiful architecture


Spires of St. Patricks Cathedral (mesmeric work indeed... what u say) 


From 50th St. alongside St. Patrick's Cathedral New York City (A WOW stuff )


Empire State and Chrysler bldgs. Seen from Gov. Clinton hotel- New York City


Gov. Clinton hotel New York City


South from 42nd and Fifth Ave. New York City ( Empire State Building )


United States Secretariat New York City

more to come Inshallah

----------


## raiazlan

on word for it "ZABERDAST"

----------


## Muzna

wow wow wow

zabardast sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Cutie_Beer

thats really great work ...
thanks 4 sharring

----------


## onlooker89

good old collection of pictures...gives a visual impression of those days New York

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

thnx for shearing

----------


## saki

nice thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

